# San Antonio TX-Male 5yo-Urgent!



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=332908023452957&set=a.131945290215899.31633.131817526895342&type=1&theater

D # A140062- NEUTERED BLACK AND WHITE GSD, APPROX 5 YEARS OLD- LOCATED IN KENNEL S2042 - LOCATED AT SAN ANTONIO ANIMAL CARE. CALL FIRST THING IN THE MORNING! CALL 210-207-6666


----------

